# EMT-National-Training VS JB Test Prep



## Dr Moonunit (Dec 9, 2010)

First off I did a search and the two have been compared once and it got derailed with a derogatory "You don't need test preps..." Well i'm not here to argue that point but -I- need a test prep for three reasons. 

     Firstly, it's been awhile since I took my class. I just put it off for family matters and I shouldn't have. Secondly I am a horrible test taker. I got told during my clinicals that I was one of the best students they had worked with. And third I failed the test on my first try because I didn't study enough and it's been awhile since the class, but not long enough that I have to take a refresher.

     I do really well on computers and I have a feel for how the test is formatted. I know from multiple posts on here that both programs are excellent and almost the same in terms of price and time. But which one has seen more use to success? So i'll post the poll with four options...


----------



## Cohn (Dec 9, 2010)

I really don't get how someone fails it...


----------

